
Free open source video service - Fasto
Features:
* Cross-platform (Linux, MacOSX, FreeBSD, Raspbian&#x2F;Armbian, Windows)
* GPU&#x2F;CPU Encode&#x2F;Decode&#x2F;Post Processing
* Stream statistics
* CCTV
* Relays
* Timeshifts
* Catchups
* Playlists
* Restream&#x2F;Transcode from online streaming services like YouTube, Twitch
* Mosaic
* Many Outputs
* Physical Inputs (IP Camera)
* Streaming Protocols
* File Formats
* Presets
* Vods server-side support
* Channels on demand
* HTTP Live Streaming (HLS) server-side support
* Public API, client server communication via JSON RPC
Protocol gzip compression
* Deep learning video analysis (Paid, demo by request)
* Supported deep learning frameworks:
Tensorflow
NCSDK
Caffe
ML Hardware:
Intel Movidius Neural Compute Stick
NVIDIA Jetson
Subscribers control
Amazon Kinesis Video Streams integration
* Admin panel
* Docker Image
======
Fasto
[https://github.com/fastogt/fastocloud](https://github.com/fastogt/fastocloud)

